# Dolomite Lime



## Asian Goats (Feb 12, 2009)

I was reading a story that was saying if one feeds their preg. does dolomite lime before kidding that it can help with the prevention of mastitis.If true,would help the local population with an affordable product in a 3rd world country.Any thoughts


Dolomite, otherwise known as limestone in some areas, is a ground powder feed additive that has multiple uses such as an antidote for copper poisoning (one teaspoonful given orally), an essential supply of calcium and magnesium for healthy bones and teeth, and as a preventative of mastitis as well as numerous other mineral deficiency based conditions. As with any mineral or feed additive, you should consult your veterinarian or local agricultural extension agent to discuss the need for increased levels of magnesium and calcium in your area. While dolomite is a very good product that can help to increase milk production as well as quality in dairy herds, too much can be as detrimental as too little. 

A frequent question and concern that I receive: "Is Dolomite the same as limestone that I can get from my feed store?" Answer - yes and no, more likely no. Dolomite is limestone yes, but not all limestone is the same. True Dolomite in the sense that it is intended for use, largely popularized in Pat Coleby's 'Natural Goat/Horse/Cattle Care' series of books, is comprised of calcium and magnesium. There are a number of limestone mines throughout the world, but in particular in the United States, within the midwest and in the west. 

Many of the mines in the midwest are known to contain levels of lead (as evidenced by the number of lead mines throughout that region). There are also certain areas where the mines contain less (if any) magnesium in the limestone and the magnesium plays an essential role in the use of Dolomite on animals. The Dolomite I sell comes from lead free mines and has the proper 2:1 and 3:1 balance of Calcium to Magnesium. If your feed store sells limestone, ask them (one of the obviously educated and wiser employees) if it has magnesium in it - chances are they will tell you it is a "calcium supplement". 

Another common question concerns the consistency of limestone. There are a number of suppliers who sell Dolomite in a more granular form than the actual fine powdery dust that is characteristic of the mineral. More often than not, limestone is sold as Calcium Carbonate and will not meet the true specifications of Dolomite. 

It took me a few years to get the facts straight on Dolomite and in large part, thanks to Pat Coleby's reference to Dolomite in her books, people went on a wild goose chase to find this mineral which is called Dolomite in the UK and Australia, but referred to as Limestone in the United States. It's not Wyoming Bentonite. It's not Calcium Chloride or Calcium Carbonate, Hydroponic Lime or Oyster Shell, it's Dolomite! Again - not all Dolomite or Limestone or however you refer to it is the same.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I was reading a story that was saying if one feeds their preg. does dolomite lime before kidding that it can help with the prevention of mastitis.If true,would help the local population with an affordable product in a 3rd world country.Any thoughts

I agree to a certain extend and have used extra dolomite and massive doses of Vit C on a doe with mastitis in the past. However now with the excellent minerals I have now they get everything they need. As show if you really read Pat Colbey's excerpt below it is the basic over all care and feeding program that wards off mastitis. So if you have a good feeding program with the proper balance and then use proper cleanliness you shouldn't have mastitis. Unless a CAE positive doe. I use Vit C a whold lot here for everything. but then I also use other immunity builders like BoSe etc etc etc. But yes in 3rd world countries I believe the dolomite added daily to their minerals would be a great asset.

http://www.acresusa.com/toolbox/press/goattop10.htm


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Just an added note I do not go for her addition of the type of copper she recommends. Unless a person has absolutely no access to copper oxide particles as listed in our Copper Forum in Goat 101


----------



## R and R Farms (Jul 7, 2008)

Is this the same dolomitic lime like you buy at the feed store or building material store? Also, in the article Sondra posted the link to, there was mention of injecting vitamin C. I'm assuming there is some sort of liquid C you can buy somewhere.?? I once read an article by a guy from Australia that claimed you could obtain miraculous results after an animal had been snake bitten by injecting large amounts of vit C. I have looked everywhere and can't find any liquid C. Anyone know where to start looking other than walmart or the health food store?....Mike


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

If you can get Vit C injectable it is RX item in the US remember all this is written for AU not US and also keep in mind what works there may not work here.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

and no Dolomite Lime is not easily found won't be in the feed store and in places like HD you will only find a tiny little bag if you can find it at all


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

You can get food grade dolomite from several different US companies on the internet. You can also get dolomite lime at Marshall grain company in Fort Worth. But the stuff there is meant to be a garden additive .


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't bother buying dolomite if you don't know the percentage of calcium to magnesium. There's dolomite and then there is the dolomite that Pat Colby recommends...Dolomite is essentially rock powder with a high percentage of calcium and magnesium. The mineral levels vary depending where it is mined and you do have to make sure it is not contaminated with heavy metals. 

This is probably not needed for most goats in the US where we have access to alfalfa and alfalfa pellets that have a high amount of bioavailable calcium in them. It is much more absorbable when it comes through a chelated food source form than a natural rock powder.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Jo, I used some (people food grade) last year that was good percentage-wise but honestly I didn't see any good from it. The thing that has helped my goats the most is that wonderful bluebonnet mineral Sondra put me on to last winter. But if someone could not get a good premixed mineral it would be worth a try.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Asian Goats question was would it help in 3rd world countries and in that case yes I think it would as they probably don't have the minerals we have here.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

We don't have 'em in Alvin, either! Gotta drive to Porter :mad

Tom


----------



## Asian Goats (Feb 12, 2009)

Miss Sondra
Thank-you for your reply.True,80-90% of all imported anglos,boers and saanens come from Australia exported to the Philippines and the surrounding countries.Goat farming is modeled after Australia.Alfalfa hay does not grow in the tropics,we feed a different type of forage grasses and minerals can be a challenge for the average farmer there.Goats in that part of the world need to be super tough or they will not survive.Our own herd gets monthly injections of Vit.C and B12 but this is not the norm.

Thanks


----------



## Robjp (Aug 27, 2016)

The word "Dolomite" as we are using it is really just referring to a high magnesium content limestone.
Try googling "Dolomitic Lime" or "Dolomite Lime", if you're in an English speaking country you should be able to find 20kg/20lbs bags without too much trouble.
Don't get too worried about the exact composition.
The technical definition is calcium-magnesium carbonate.
In her book "Natural Goat Care" (which I highly recommend) Pat Coleby suggests it over pure calcium supplementation because of the need for magnesium/calcium balance.
I have it out free-choice for my dairy herd.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Robjp, this thread was over 7 years old....


----------

